# Can I have beige/natural curtains if I have white trim?



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

I need somewhere to go to ask all my silly decorating questions because I have no decorating gene. We just moved into a place that has all white trim and is in desperate need of some window treatments. I favor natural colored stuff because it has no dye- if I do beige or natural colored curtains or blinds will it look bad with the white trim (which we have no intention of painting in the near future). I just can't imagine buying white curtains or blinds.

Any website suggestions for decorating novices?


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

What is the rest of the room like? Wall color? Furniture? On principle I see no reason why you can't do beige and white together unless it will be the only beige in the room and not tie into anything else.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm sitting replying to your post while looking at my beige dining room walls and white trim. I love the look of pale neutrals with white! (I also love the look of darker, richer earth tones with white.)

Lots of good pictures on this page:
http://theinspiredroom.net/2010/01/25/colored-walls/


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

yup, you can do that.

a friend of mine bought natural hemp fabric off of craig's list and used a black curtain rod in her blue room with white trim (also had an exposed brick wall in it's natural brick color.

you can do what you want, honestly. if you like it, even if it's bonkers, then that's all that matter.


----------



## ArtsyMomma (Jul 19, 2005)

I think it would look nice! My main living area is beige/light tan with white trim.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArtsyMomma* 
I think it would look nice! My main living area is beige/light tan with white trim.

Mine too and I have white curtains as well as the trim. I love the combo


----------



## Delicateflower (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceychev* 
I'm sitting replying to your post while looking at my beige dining room walls and white trim. I love the look of pale neutrals with white! (I also love the look of darker, richer earth tones with white.)

Lots of good pictures on this page:
http://theinspiredroom.net/2010/01/25/colored-walls/

Me too! I'm n a room with white trim and beigy/natural colored walls.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

My living room has tan walls, white trim, and natural-colored curtains. It looks very nice. I think the two look great together, especially combined with wood tones in the rest of the room.

My kitchen, on the other hand, has white trim, wood cabinets, wood floors, off-white shades, and lemon-yellow walls. And light blue countertops. The effect is not awful, but pretty blahhh.

"Natural" is usually a light shade of orange. So be careful with colors that could look weird with orange. White, however, goes with just about anything.


----------



## Alexiaa (Dec 7, 2021)

I found the perfect beige blackout curtains for my bedroom here www.spinandweave.com


----------

